# Mein Teich ist trueb



## Atzebayer (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo , 

ich habe letztes Jahr einen kleinen Gartenteich gebaut mit einer Teichwanne .
Fassungsvermögen ca 300 l 
Letzes Jahr hatte ich noch keine fische drin.
Dieses jahr hab ich den Teich vor 2 wochen entleert, gereinigt und mit frischen Wasser befüllt .
Letze woche am Freitag hab ich mir dann 2 Goldfische gekauft. Seit Sonntag ist der Teich drübe . Meine Frage jetzt  liegt das drann das es samstag uns Sonntag geregnet hatt oder an den fischen .
ich Benutze eine Springbrunnenpumpe , und habe 2 Wasserpflanzen in Teichkörben mit jutesack  gepflanzt und mit kies beschwert.  
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Darven (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Herzlich willkommen Atzebayer (Dein Name?)

ich denke, es liegt an dem frischen Wasser und zuviele Nährstoffe.
Ich habe das gleiche Problem, und frage und lese mich so durch das Forum 

Ein Foto vonb Deinem Teich ist bestimmt hilfreich.


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

hallo atzebayer

zuerst mal: 300 l und fische geht gar nicht! selbst wenn du sie im winter ins aq holst, deine pfütze wird im sommer vermutlich so warm, dass du die goldis frittiert entnehmen kannst 
zum anderen sind auch goldfische schwarmfische, nur zwei zu halten ist nicht schön 
schau dir unter der rubrik "miniteiche" mal ein paar becken an, oft genug sieht man vor lauter pflanzen kein plastik mehr. 2 pflänzchen sind definitv zu wenig. die schaffen allein die nährstoffe im wasser (inkl. fischkot) nicht, dafür bedanken sich dann die algen 

also mein gutgemeinter tip: fische zurückgeben und dem verkäufer die meinung geigen (wenn du ihm denn gesagt hast, dass du nur 300 l hast...), dann pflanzen für die verschiedenen bereiche kaufen. spielsand auf die stufen, die erde weitestgehend von den pflanzen abwaschen und ohne körbchen in den sand pflanzen.
du wirst sehen, dass du in wenigen wochen glasklares wasser hast 
und du wirst staunen, wieviel leben von ganz allein in dein becken einzieht!


----------



## Atzebayer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Hallo Marlies 
hier einige bilder von meinem Teich
Liebe Grüße Joerg


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

der könnte richtig schön werden 

steine raus aus der sumpfzone und ab ans pflanzen kaufen!


----------



## Atzebayer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Hallo 

danke für deinen tip  ich hab bilder reingestellt dann kannst du dir die pflanzen mal ansehen weis nicht mehr wie die heisen , ja die fische werd ich dann wohl nem bekanten geben will sie ja nicht quälen , und wegen dem sand ich habe nur die eine stufe oben wo die steine und die pflanzen stehen. Schwämmt es da den sand nicht weg , welche pflanzen kann ich da oben reinsetzten und wo soll ich die vorhandenen Pflanzen hinpflanzen 
Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

finde ich schon mal toll, dass du den fischen nen größeren teich ermöglichen willst 

wenn du spielsand nimmst (also den für den sandkasten), der hat nen lehmanteil und wird somit schön "pappig". den sollte es dir nicht ausschwemmen. aber wenn du möchtest könntest du ihn ja auch nach bepflanzung mit kies abstreuen oder so.
wie tief ist denn das becken? danach richtet sich, was du auf den grund setzen könntest.

was stand denn auf den töpfchen der pflanzen, also für welche zone die gedacht sind?

spontan würde ich sagen, dass die sich gut in der oberen rille machen würden. 

neu kaufen würde ich für den oberen rand, was dir gefällt und mit sumpfzone oder flachwasser betitelt ist (und nicht vergessen, die erde abzuspülen!).

bleibt nur noch die frage nach der tiefe


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

auf die schnelle hab ich noch das hier für dich gefunden, einfach mal zur inspiration 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22254


----------



## Atzebayer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Katja der teich ist 45 cm in der mitte wo die pumpe steht  
danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

also wenn wir von einer substratschicht von ca. 10 cm stärke ausgehen sind wir bei 35-40 cm pflanztiefe.

da könntest du __ kalmus, __ seekanne, __ froschlöffel, __ igelschlauch, sumpfschachtelhalm u.v.m. probieren, natürlich auch unterwasserpflanzen wie __ wasserpest, __ nadelkraut, __ hornblatt etc.

wenn du keine gute bezugsquelle hast, schau doch mal bei werner rein, da bekommst du die pflanzen auch gleich ohne erde 

http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/index.php/cat/c73_Unterwasser.html

auf der linken seite des links kannst du je nach wasserstand "navigieren" und nach herzenslust aussuchen 

du musst nur aufpassen...nicht alle pflanzen mögen die "dusche" deines wasserspiels, erst recht nicht bei voller sonneneinstrahlung!


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Hey Atze (wie heißt Du denn richtig?)

erst mal herzlich Willkommen ... 

Also Katja hat vollkommen Recht ... der Teich könnte sehr schön bewachsen aussehen ...
Aber eines gefällt mir persönlich absolut nicht ... die Teichschale ist vollkommen schief eingelassen.
Bitte mach das doch vorher noch mal richtig ... so mit Wasserwaage 
Auf der Seite, die so sehr hoch ragt, was will man dort pflanzen ... das ist ne tote Zone ...

Ich hatte früher auch mal eine 250l Schale ... da sind die Pflanzen gewachsen wie Unkraut ... sogar eine Miniseerose 
Leider war das vor der Zeit der Digitalkameras ... und das Einscannen der Papierfotos ist irgendwie in die Hose gegangen, alles unscharf 

Mandy


----------



## Atzebayer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Kann es sein das die pflanze hier die ist wo ich im teich stehen hab ich finde die zettel mit der bezeichnung nicht mehr rofl http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product...tt.html/XTCsid/ed6qplpo2lrlf0a28p0bg3niv5:lol


----------



## Atzebayer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Hallo  Mandy jörg heise ich ja das hab ich mir für nächstes jahr vorgenommen das hab ich schon gesehen danke dir


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Na dann nochmal ... Herzlich Willkommen Jörg 

Mandy


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

 woher du deine pflanzen hast, aber zum üblichen "baumarkt"-sortiment gehört die eher nicht....


----------



## Atzebayer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

@ katja 

nein die sind aus der norma da hat es die letztes jahr im angebot gegeben , ich finde die bezeichnung schon noch lol 
Frage soll ich das dann Mit dem Sand in der oberen Rinne nächstes jahr machen wenn er leer ist oder kann ich den jetzt schon reinmachen, und soll ich den trocken reinlaufen lassen oder vorher mit wasser pampig machen ??? Hoffe ich geh die nicht auf die Nerven


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*



> Hoffe ich geh die nicht auf die Nerven



quatsch, dafür sind wir da und wenn sich jemand auch helfen lässt, macht das spaß! 

wieso ist er *nächstes* jahr leer? 

am donnerstag soll doch super wetter sein, an die arbeit!! 

wenn du erst nächstes jahr dazu kommst, würde ich trotzdem schon mal befüllen und bepflanzen. wenn du dann "umbaust" lagerst du die pflanzen samt substrat in ner mörtelwanne zwischen.
wenn du die goldis bald abgibst....was spricht dagegen mit den 300 l den garten zu gießen? 

dann könntest du alles in einem ohne große trübung erledigen. also sand auf den boden, pflanzen rein, dasselbe in der rille und dann vorsichtig wasser marsch (am besten den schlauch in nen eimer hängen, der läuft dann dezent über und es wird nicht soviel aufgewirbelt.) hast halt die gleiche arbeit nächstes jahr dann nochmal.... 

mir persönlich wäre ja einmal "baustelle" lieber


----------



## Atzebayer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Ja nee dieses Jahr schaff ich das nicht mehr weil die regentonnen schon voll sind ,   ich werd ihn jetzt so lassen  und nächstes jahr dann leeren neu einsetzen mit wasserwaage  und dann den sand in die obere rinne , und unten ins tiefwasser werd ich dann substrat machen .  danke für die vielen tipps


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

also wenn du dieses jahr *gar nix* machst, wird es nicht nur bei trübem wasser bleiben...
eine schöne grüne algenbrühe ist dann leider vorprogrammiert, sobald es warm wird :?


----------



## Atzebayer (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Ja das mir auch klar , aber ich kann ja net 300 l wasser wegschmeisen  kost ja a weng was . also was sollt ich dieses jahr noch machen deiner meinung nach katja ????


----------



## katja (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

hab ich doch schon geschrieben 



> wenn du erst nächstes jahr dazu kommst, würde ich trotzdem schon mal befüllen und bepflanzen. wenn du dann "umbaust" lagerst du die pflanzen samt substrat in ner mörtelwanne zwischen.


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*



Atzebayer schrieb:


> aber ich kann ja net 300 l wasser wegschmeisen  kost ja a weng was .


Hi Jörg,
auch im Schwabenländle kann man mit Wasser Blumen oder Rasen gießen.
Ist ja nicht mehr als eine Regentonne voll. 
Aktuell ist noch wenig angewachsen, da lässt sich noch einfacher was korregieren.


----------



## Atzebayer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Ja danke @katja  wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil
@jörg ich hab 4 200 liter tonnen anderthalb durch teichwasser vom wechsel voll , und der rest durch regen und restbestand vom letzten jahr 

gruß jörg


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Hallo Jörg,

wo ist denn das Problem? Dann hast Du doch genügend Wasser, um den Teich wieder aufzufüllen. 

Oder magst Du die 300 L Wasser nicht in den Garten kippen?

Hast Du mal gerechnet, was 300 L Wasser bei Deinem örtlichen Versorger kosten? Bei uns inkl. MwSt. ca. 60 ct. 

Da schütte ich doch lieber 60 ct. in den Garten, als mich ein Jahr lang über ein schiefes Teichbecken zu ärgern.


----------



## Atzebayer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Ich habe noch eine frage wenn ich dann des sand im teich habe in der oberen rinne  und im tiefwasser das substrat, ist es dann artgerecht wenn ich mir teichmuscheln besorge und wieviele davon falls ja 
grüß Jörg


----------



## katja (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*



https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14

und noch ein zitat von karsten: 

"wer mit seinem Teich Probleme hat rettet nichts mit __ Muscheln
Muscheln und der Gebrauch von UVC scließen sich aus
und
für kleine Teiche sind sie ungeeignet"

hol dir ein paar schöne teichschnecken, vieles andere kommt von selbst, dann hast du genug zum schauen


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Nein, Teichmuscheln haben in so einem Mini nichts verloren. Sie werden über kurz oder lang verhungern.

Edit: Katja war einsam aber schneller


----------



## Atzebayer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Danke euch  wollts nur wissen ob es geht will se ja nich quälen meine Goldfische hab heute meinen Bekannten gegeben da ham sies schön mit 6 anderen goldys die schon etwas größer sind


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Hallo,

das war eine kluge Entscheidung 

Vielleicht gibt es bei Dir ja in der Gegend Amphibien, das das Teichlein gerne annehmen werden. 

Ein paar Posthornschnecken solltest Du Dir auf jeden Fall zulegen!


----------



## Atzebayer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Ja das könnt ich tun mit den __ schnecken wieviele denn ungefähr, und brauchen die bestimmtes futter .???

Gestern habe ich einen molch entdeckt  und ne Kröte war auchs schon zu besuch


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Zwei reichen völlig. Den Rest machen die selber 
Füttern ist nicht notwendig, die schrappen die Teichwände und Steine ab.

Siehst Du - __ Molche und __ Kröten können sehr interessant sein. Gerade Kröten kommen im Sommer abends gerne zum baden - und schnappen dabei auch gerne mal das eine oder andere Insekt!


----------



## Atzebayer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Super danke das is eht mal ein forum wo mann vernünftige Hilfe und Tipps bekommt


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Servus Atze

Das geht runter wie Öl ...

Danke ... obwohl ich nix dazu beigetragen habe


----------



## katja (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

und du bist einer, der tips und gute ratschläge auch annimmt!


----------



## Atzebayer (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Ja katja is ja auch normal so denk wenn mann keine ahnung hatt


----------



## katja (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

oje, da gabs hier aber auch schon ganz andere 

eigentlich keine ahnung, aber wussten alles besser und waren nicht bereit, was zu ändern


----------



## Darven (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich ist trueb*

Hi Atze,
ich bin sicher, dass Dein Teich sehr schön sein wir im Sommer!

Einfach mal eine 1/2 Stunde in Ruhe davorsetzen und ein Glas trinken - Genießen und dann ein Foto machen und hier hochladen  nicht vergessen!


----------

